# 15 and I want a baby!



## IWntaBaby

Hi, I was having a bit of a google around, looking at teenage Mum stuff, seeing if it is a bad as everyone says, and I found this. I'm 16 in two months, and I want a baby, have done for a few years now. I haven't got a boyfriend, and I know its stupid thinking what I am, but I can't shake the feeling.

I know they all say you onl want a baby because you think it'd be a toy, something that is only yours, something to love becaue you weren't loved as a child. Thats not me at all. I want a baby because I can't think of anything beter than bringing a child into the world. 

I come from a rather rich family, but my Mother would kill my dead if she had to help me out with a baby. 

Anyone feel the same as me? and who went through with it? 

Thanks. J x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

First of all you have no idea what its like being a teen mum just because you googled it. That in its self proves that you are in no means ready to have a baby

I became pregnant at 16 AND IT IS HARD. How are you going to pay for this child?? Where are you going to live

Being a teen mum isnt about oh yeah I want a baby I come from a rich family so they will help me

Finish school, go to college get a job and support you self

Being a teen mum I know how hard it is most of us mums are great mums but please dont just have a baby because "You cant think of anything beter to do"


----------



## jenny_wren

Aidan's Mummy said:


> First of all you have no idea what its like being a teen mum just because you googled it. That in its self proves that you are in no means ready to have a baby
> 
> Finish school, go to college get a job and support you self
> 
> Being a teen mum I know how hard it is most of us mums are great mums but please dont just have a baby because "You cant think of anything beter to do"

second!! well said!

x​


----------



## Lil-woowoo

I too was a teen mum at 18 and seriously is hard work. I had a boyfriend at the time and hes been there the whole time and supports my wee boy. I am at the moment just got 9 months left at uni til i am qualified as a nurse and hell its hard work and stressful. You will never ever understand the emotional side of being a teen mum and sadly theres a huge stigma attached to this and you gotta prove yourself much harder than older mums. Enjoy your life just now, finish school and get a career and be teen as long as you can cause you can never get back those years x


----------



## honey08

i find it extremly hard and im 28 !! the night feeds,the demands, im online now cos hes asleep,my baby was planned cos ive had nights out on the piss and everything eles then finally at 27 i was ready BUT like u if i ad it my own way i wuda been a teen mum only thing was i didnt get preg ( although i tried ! and thank whoever/wotever reason i dint concieve til i was 27!) 
listern to other teen mums and listern to there advise hun,have a career !! nice home !! enough money for the baby u want x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Honey08 he is soooooooooooooo gawjuss
xx


----------



## asacia

What, exactly, appeals about being a Teenage Mum? Can you pinpoint it?


----------



## v2007

I got pregnant at 16, my daughter turns 10 on Wednesday, it was bloody hard wrk. 

I was a single Mum, her Dad was/is useless. 

Wait till your older, finish school, go to college, get a good job etc etc. 

Victoria


----------



## thompsonic

I'm 15. I want a baby, I'm not going to pretend I don't because I do more than anything. I'm far too tired to go into rant mode so I'll keep it short and sweet. Wanting to be a mum is fine. Wanting to be a *teen* mum and going through with it is stupid. I come from a wealthy family, so what. Just cos I could afford to have a baby doesn't mean I'm throwing away my whole life. I'm not saying you shouldn't want a baby cos I can hardly talk, but use it to do something constructive with your life. Do a course in child care, get a good job, find a guy who will stick around- cos if you get pregnant now chances are they won't- and then think about having a baby. Good luck.

PS, oops ok I did go into rant mode. My bad.


----------



## sing&lt;3

:hugs:
I know what you feel like, honey, but I think it's best just to be patient :flower:
If you pop over to WTT there's a 'Young WTTers' thread that you can have a good old chat on :)
xx


----------



## jenny_wren

we're a wise lot in here listen to us!

you've got to think about the baby as well
as what you want!

finish school, get a job, build yourself a life
then think about bringing a child into the world
when you can give it everything it deserves

dont just have a child because you want one
go out and enjoy the world be a teenager
have fun like woowoo said you wont get
those years back and you dont want to
regret having your child 

being a teen mum is HARD
you'll feel more alone than ever

just think long and hard before trying
to concieve please

xx​


----------



## honey08

money IS nothing to a baby hun its love.time,devotion etc ( and not throwing ur teen yrs away!) thats wot im saying !


----------



## blackrose

This will sound rude .. and i'm sorry . But , go to school , go to college , get a good job a nice partner and continue growing up as you have a long way to go at fifteen . No offence to anyone who already has a baby at all . But you certainly should consider how hard it is. I have a sister older than you and I consider her to be a kid . Who has a lot of things to learn and experience


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

honey08 said:


> money IS nothing to a baby hun its love.time,devotion etc ( and not throwing ur teen yrs away!) thats wot im saying !

Exactly
xx


----------



## x-dannielle

15 is too young i think, you have so much to live for and to do and explore....i fell pregnant at 15 and it is bloody hard work and have missed out on ALOT, i love my daughter to bits and wouldnt change her for the world.

best thing to do is finish school get a job then look in to it once youve lived a little?


----------



## honey08

she doesnt need a job ! as shes already said (twice) her family are well off !!! 

listern to the teens that are there now and living the reality hun, live ur life first !


----------



## jenny_wren

honey08 said:


> she doesnt need a job ! as shes already said (twice) her family are well off !!!

maybe im too independant
but i wouldn't want my family to pay
for MY baby i'd rather earn my own
money for nappies and what not

:shrug: x​


----------



## sarah0108

to stop myself going into crazy rant mode about having babies young id take a look at this link..

https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pr...a-give-you-really-young-mums-some-advice.html

i made this thread a while back about people wanting kids so young.

i got pregnant at 15, im 16 now and pregnant AGAIN! i have a 5 month old, neither were planned but whatever they are here now and its my job to bring them up, it is the most single hardest thing i have ever done!

id think about it long and hard..please, its not all fun and games seriously, just read that thread x


----------



## agreeksmom

im 23 years old im excited to be prego and freaking scared! i dont know where u are located but in canada its not easy raising a child seriously if u have a friend who has a young baby ask her to stay with her see what she goes through its not fun! specially at such a young age.

when i was 14 i wanted a baby all my friends had one. i am so proud that i waited till i could afford to have one. im married and we are finally ready please rethink what u want


----------



## sarah0108

by the way this thread will most probably get locked by the mods soon x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

True as BnB does not support under 18's ttc for a very good reason
xx


----------



## sing&lt;3

Try this thread Iwntababy : https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/209332-young-wtters-club.html 
I think you'll find you fit right in :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Momma2Bee

You have to be kidding?
Why do girls my age come on here WANTING to become pregnant? I fell pregnant by accident, i see my daughter as blessing but its been so, so hard so far and she's not even here yet! You have no idea how much it changed you mentally and physically. You lose friends, family memebers become very disapointed, nine times outta ten the guy leaves and you end up trying to bring a child up when your just a child yourself. I love my daughter so much but if i could i would make her come when i was little bit older, and im older than you! Seriously, im nearly eighteen and its going to be seriously hard for me even with my grandparents and mum helping me out and stuff. It'll be even harder for a barley 16 year old.

You have to think of a childs wants rather than your own.

Sorry if i ranted a bit or offended anyone.


----------



## Hannah :)

Hey hun :) 

Im afriad im going to give you the same advise as everyone else has which propably isnt what you want to hear right now but its true that we are a wise bunch so listen to us. I appreciate that when you want a baby so badly its hard to turn your feeling off, i know many people who arnt able to have children and they feel exactly the same way..even though they are abit older than you but age doesnt really matter when it comes to being broody so i understand that.

The fact is hun pregnancy is hard and even though i havent had my baby yet i know thats going to be damn hard too. When i first found out i was pregnant i had no idea how hard it would be on my body. I just though "Yeah i'll just get a bump and eat all the time" But im telling you its nothing like that! You get cramps, you cant sleep, you wee yourself, you get cronic back and neck pains, you feel so tierd you could just die and the list really could go on. What im trying to say is have abit of a life before hand yeah? and if you cared about your child at all you would make sure you can provide the best life possible for him or her.

xxx


----------



## honey08

sarah0108 said:


> by the way this thread will most probably get locked by the mods soon x

whys that then ? cos they dont recommend ttc under 18 ? 
i dont even think anyone under 16 shud be on the site anyways 15 ur not even allowed to have sex,yeah maybe IN WTTC !! i wud be fumin in my 15 yr old was getting advise from others to concieve ( which she aint so im plsed with everyone for giving the advise,that its hard and she shud wait:thumbup:)


----------



## sarah0108

honey08 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> by the way this thread will most probably get locked by the mods soon x
> 
> *whys that then ? cos they dont recommend ttc under 18 ? *
> i dont even think anyone under 16 shud be on the site anyways 15 ur not even allowed to have sex,yeah maybe IN WTTC !! i wud be fumin in my 15 yr old was getting advise from others to concieve ( which she aint so im plsed with everyone for giving the advise,that its hard and she shud wait:thumbup:)Click to expand...

yes exactly that reason x


----------



## jenny_wren

what if you're under 16 and pregnant?
surely it would be better being on a site with people
who can help and relate rather than being alone?

lets face it girls are having sex younger
and accidents do happen so why should
under 16's not be allowed to ask for help
and advise?

sorry if that sounds arsey honey i just
think there shouldn't be an age limit
to site like this one

xx​


----------



## honey08

no under 16 n preg fine its already happened........under 16 and ttc !! defo not no way i wud stand by as been a mother no 15yr old shud be TTC !


----------



## honey08

she needs adviseing in the right directions !


----------



## jenny_wren

just checking lol

i dont think ive ever seen anyone
advise an under 18 to ttc tbh
or even and under 20 come to think of it

:thumbup: xx​


----------



## Momma2Bee

yeah i doubt very much anyone would help anyone that young TTC


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

If my 15 year old came to me and said she wanted to have a baby I think I would cry. Knowing how hard it is I would want better for her

There is a wtt to try section Iwntababy
xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hannah :) said:


> Hey hun :)
> The fact is hun pregnancy is hard and even though i havent had my baby yet i know thats going to be damn hard too. When i first found out i was pregnant i had no idea how hard it would be on my body. I just though "Yeah i'll just get a bump and eat all the time" But im telling you its nothing like that! You get cramps, you cant sleep, you wee yourself, you get cronic back and neck pains, you feel so tierd you could just die and the list really could go on. What im trying to say is have abit of a life before hand yeah? and if you cared about your child at all you would make sure you can provide the best life possible for him or her.
> xxx

I have to agree with this, I mean my pregnancy wasn't planned and I wouldn't change it for the world now that it has happened, but you honestly don't realise how hard pregnancy is going to be before you fall pregnant, I'm only 16 weeks and I know that i probably haven't felt the worst of it yet, but sleeping has become dificult, i think i have had a backache for the last month and a half, and i've only just stoped throwing up multipul times a day, I just thaught that, yeah my belly would get big and i'd be more hungry and a bit tired but i didn't expect all of this! I really think that you should reconsider this, 15 is far to young to be planning a baby, I mean i have to agree with Hannah, i haven't even had my baby and its hard already! I mean the mums in here are all doing amazing jobs, but they all are the first to say how hard it is. Not only what everyone has already said, but you will lose friends (i know i certainly have, and im sure other teens in here can back up that point) and you will have no freedom, you are only 15 there is so much that you haven't experenced yet! you need to go to college, university, whatever, follow your other dreams first! Settle down with someone you truely love and wait till you can afford a baby of your own accord, not from your parents money, and then you can start TTC but till then just get on with your teenage years, please. (I hope i havent offended anyone :flower: )

xx


----------



## honey08

defo !!!!!!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Have you thought about what we have said hun??
xx


----------



## x-dannielle

i hope she has!


----------



## honey08

same ere her user name is IwnatBaby ? not even splet right !! 

pls pls pls listern to other teen mothers !! most didnt plan there babies (n wudnt be without) so pls join WTTC and wait till ur at least in a stable relationship hun money is nothing to a baby xx :hugs:


----------



## x-dannielle

i agree with what everyone else has said....its not a walk in the park please just wait


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I agree, PLEASE PLEASE listen to us hun x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

honey08 said:


> same ere her user name is IwnatBaby ? not even *splet *right !!
> 
> pls pls pls listern to other teen mothers !! most didnt plan there babies (n wudnt be without) so pls join WTTC and wait till ur at least in a stable relationship hun money is nothing to a baby xx :hugs:

:haha: What does it matter if she can't spell? Neither can you by the look of it and it has nothing to do with TTC.

OP: I agree with all the other teen mums. It is HARD. Have a life first cos you will never get these years back x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Char&Bump-x said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> same ere her user name is IwnatBaby ? not even *splet *right !!
> 
> pls pls pls listern to other teen mothers !! most didnt plan there babies (n wudnt be without) so pls join WTTC and wait till ur at least in a stable relationship hun money is nothing to a baby xx :hugs:
> 
> :haha: *What does it matter if she can't spell? Neither can you by the look of it and it has nothing to do with TTC.*
> 
> OP: I agree with all the other teen mums. It is HARD. Have a life first cos you will never get these years back xClick to expand...

I dont think honey meant it in a mocking way 
xx


----------



## dali

i just wanted to say hun, that almost every teenage girl goes through feeling like this, it is the way hormones and what not effect you.
and i know how strongly you feel about it / want it , at the risk of repeating what other ladies have no doubt told you ( i havnt read all the answers) wait, age, life experience, and being able to support your self and baby when it does come along will all make you a better mum , and give your child the best start in life. 

i promise it will be worth the wait when the time comes


----------



## IWntaBaby

Just got through all the messages, and I have NO idea how to reply in this thing, but yeah, I get how hard it can be (And I never said I was TRYING, I just said I wanted a baby, I got the contraceptive implant to STOP me trying)
My initial plan was to wait until I was 25 max ad have children when I was married, but I don't know, I just can't stop the feelings I'm having. I'm going to mosey on over to WTTers and see whats going on. 

With all respect, the people who were nicer about it, got the point through ALOT better than the rants.

Thanks for the advice. J.x


----------



## IWntaBaby

Just got through all the messages, and I have NO idea how to reply in this thing, but yeah, I get how hard it can be (And I never said I was TRYING, I just said I wanted a baby, I got the contraceptive implant to STOP me trying)
My initial plan was to wait until I was 25 max ad have children when I was married, but I don't know, I just can't stop the feelings I'm having. I'm going to mosey on over to WTTers and see whats going on. 

With all respect, the people who were nicer about it, got the point through ALOT better than the rants.

Thanks for the advice. J.x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

IWntaBaby said:


> Just got through all the messages, and I have NO idea how to reply in this thing, but yeah, I get how hard it can be (And I never said I was TRYING, I just said I wanted a baby, I got the contraceptive implant to STOP me trying)
> My initial plan was to wait until I was 25 max ad have children when I was married, but I don't know, I just can't stop the feelings I'm having. I'm going to mosey on over to WTTers and see whats going on.
> 
> With all respect, the people who were nicer about it, got the point through ALOT better than the rants.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. J.x

People ranted because they get tired of young girls saying oooooh i want a baby. Having no grasp on reality and no idea how hard it is

Good luck for the future and I'm sure you will be welcome in WTT
xx


----------



## x-dannielle

same as above really....theres always some young girl who "wants" a baby without thinking about the reality of it and all the hard work....


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

danielle I love your siggy and the words below it its lovely
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

double post
xx


----------



## x-dannielle

thanks hun :)
your little boy is so cute :) x


----------



## sarah0108

i dont think people were having a rant, its just hard for us teen mums seeing people WANTING to go through what we are going through at such a young age.

theres so much we wish we could be doing yet we cant, theres a lot of people that come on here wanting kids and we feel like we are repeating ourselves x


----------



## AP

it should have absolutely nothing to do with the fact ur family are wealthy. you should be providing by your own means. im 23 and its bloody hard-i have mascara down my face for crying with the stress ive had with alex today. and i bet you'd never cope with anything i've experienced in the last 4 months. pregnancy doesnt always result in a baby, could result in more than one baby. it never always goes swimmingly and being a mum is the hardest job in the world. i would suggest getting a job before taking on the biggest one of your life. i find it so sad 15yr olds even think about this, I really do. at 15 you are still a child under your parents responsibility, doesnt that speak volumes? would you let your own child do it?

please listen to the other teens here. they are experienced and know what its like. you cant get better than their advice.

make yourself a llife, a home, a career, enjoy teenage life and going out clubbing! work for a living, have a life before giving it all to someone else.


----------



## Emma.Gi

I know there's been plenty of advice already but coming from a teenager who did try for her baby at 15 and suceeded, don't do it! I know that may sound hypocritical but please think long and hard before doing anything stupid. My pregnancy was pretty straight forward, then at 29 weeks, I delivered my son, he was not well at all. How would you cope if you had your baby early? It's not exactly easy, it's horrible, upsetting and stressful. Of course, I wouldn't change my son for the World but given the chance and after what I've seen, I would definitely wait. Think of all the what-if's before doing anything stupid. Have a look in the premature baby section, even have a look in the loss of a child section and see how hard it is for everyone who has been through near death or as sadly lost their child and then tell me you want a child. Of course it could be born healthy but it's not all straightforward and I don't mean to scare you but I've had the hardest time of my life seeing my baby so ill and then going on to raise him. Think hard.


----------



## luxe191919

Im 19 and pregnant and its no picnic having to go to school and plan not only my future but my babys also is hard as soon as i graduate i must leave my house and find some place of my own its not a fairytale its work being a mom is a full time job!Its not worth you screwing upi your life because you think being a mother is fun


----------



## Momof2kiddos

im 19 and expecting my second. it is HARDDDDD! trust me, that cute little baby you want grows up. and they grow up fast and they arnt a baby anymore. they are children and teenagers for ten times as long as they are a baby. its hard, grow up, get a job, live on your own, experience life and THEN consider a baby.


----------



## sma1588

hunny im not even a mom yet but you really need to think about this before you even say anything about having a baby. first off your 15, second you cant google something like that and decide u want it just like that third, you say u dont have a boyfriend so that means you will basically get pregnant by any guy and they will leave you as soon as you do so thats not something to bring a baby into, fourth your basically planning for your family to take care of your child. you have soooooo much ahead of you. take it from these teens who know how it is everyday with most of them being single doing it all themself.(no offense to you other girls) figure your education out first,get in a stable realtionship,and that stuff first, go out and have fun while you can.....sit down and ask your parents how much they spend on you a year etc.


----------



## Nic1107

Hon, I went through the same feelings, wanting a baby when I was a teenager. Not as young as 15- no way!- but I starting feeling broody at 16 and it only got worse. I would never have gone so far as to try though, because I wanted to bring my future babies into a stable home, with a husband by my side. I wanted kids so badly I was practically naming the eggs in my ovaries- but I waited until I was 24 and married before TTC, and I'm very glad I did. 

You won't believe me now, but the years between 15 and 24 went by like lightning. _So_ fast. I grew up more than I can say in that time, and I can't imagine going through all that again, but with a baby to care for. Having a baby does make you grow up fast in some ways, but there is still growing that must be done with or without a baby, and experiences you will have, that being a teen parent will only compound and complicate no end. Seriously, wait it out. You'll be in your 20's before you know it, and you'll be pregnant, and you'll be in a good position to support that baby. And the day it hits you that you really are pregnant, you'll realize how young you still are, even at 20-something!


----------



## Nic1107

Oh yeah- I forgot the scare tactics!:

If you read around this board extensively- or even a little really, you'll find that being pregnant kind of sucks, in various and graphic ways. I'm extremely glad and grateful to be a housewife, since going through the morning sickness, gassiness, bad moods, fatigue, discomfort, and constant burping would have been horrible at work.

Now, imagine it in school. Pregnancy lasts 40 weeks- that's 10 months. It would cover the whole school year. Imagine being ill in school, throwing up in between classes- every day for 3 months. Imagine peeing your pants in the cafeteria when your friend makes you laugh. Leaning over to pick up your book bag and accidentally letting out a huge fart. Bursting into tears because you got a math problem wrong. Sitting on a pillow at your desk because you have hemorrhoids. Yep, it's really glamorous!


----------



## luxe191919

Nic1107 said:


> Oh yeah- I forgot the scare tactics!:
> 
> If you read around this board extensively- or even a little really, you'll find that being pregnant kind of sucks, in various and graphic ways. I'm extremely glad and grateful to be a housewife, since going through the morning sickness, gassiness, bad moods, fatigue, discomfort, and constant burping would have been horrible at work.
> 
> Now, imagine it in school. Pregnancy lasts 40 weeks- that's 10 months. It would cover the whole school year. Imagine being ill in school, throwing up in between classes- every day for 3 months. Imagine peeing your pants in the cafeteria when your friend makes you laugh. Leaning over to pick up your book bag and accidentally letting out a huge fart. Bursting into tears because you got a math problem wrong. Sitting on a pillow at your desk because you have hemorrhoids. Yep, it's really glamorous!

Dont forget missing classes due to check ups,and the many problems that could arise,the stares from people (sometimes not so nice things said), the hurt of knowing your parents no longer trust you no matter how happy they are that they are getting a grandchild and just how hard it is.


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh my goodness! I remember having these thoughts at 16- i think alot of girls do at some stage but seriously- if I hadnt've "lived" - u know done the whole teenager thing, turned 18, 21st etc- u know the going out drinking, (not all the time i might add- never been much of a drinker), flatting, working- getting life experience, studying etc- i would be going mad!! I am now 24 and expecting my 1st in 4 months and i am sooo glad i waited until now because I have no feelings of "what if I had done this" or "I wish i had done that". Kids these days want to grow up so fast it's sad :(


----------



## MiissMuffet

Nic1107 said:


> Hon, I went through the same feelings, wanting a baby when I was a teenager. Not as young as 15- no way!- but I starting feeling broody at 16 and it only got worse. I would never have gone so far as to try though, because I wanted to bring my future babies into a stable home, with a husband by my side. I wanted kids so badly I was practically naming the eggs in my ovaries- but I waited until I was 24 and married before TTC, and I'm very glad I did.
> 
> You won't believe me now, but the years between 15 and 24 went by like lightning. _So_ fast. I grew up more than I can say in that time, and I can't imagine going through all that again, but with a baby to care for. Having a baby does make you grow up fast in some ways, but there is still growing that must be done with or without a baby, and experiences you will have, that being a teen parent will only compound and complicate no end. Seriously, wait it out. You'll be in your 20's before you know it, and you'll be pregnant, and you'll be in a good position to support that baby. And the day it hits you that you really are pregnant, you'll realize how young you still are, even at 20-something!

I just read this now and its pretty much the smae page i'm on. totally agree with you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

i dont want to go into full on rant mode, as somebodys already said.. If you actually think about it, why the hell do you want to be a teen mum? Im 15, i have a nearly 2 month old daughter & yes im pregnant again. You really think i wanted all of this on purpose at 15 years old? I totally love my daughter & my "bump" but just think about it before u actually post on a teen pregnancy forum- i dont want you to take it as im being a typical bitch, but do u seriously kno how hard it is? I still go to school & that is a job in itself, waking up through the night. Getting up with a baby that cries through the whole night? No its not just a lie to "scare" people, it happens. So actually think & use your head before u actually go ahead with this :|


----------



## honey08

i just want u to relise wot ur missing out on hun, yeh a baby is grt !!! but not when uv not lived ur life(pls dont take this the wrong way,pls take it as advice and care) listern to the other teens(im not one) they know exactley how hard it is :hugs:


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

i didnt mean my above post to be horrible btw, i just read it and it sounded harsh xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

dont worry mum2 Kaileigh, i don't think what you said was harsh, just truthful x


----------



## KerryanneJ09

ah. well if id of seen this id of comented on it a LOT earlier (but i COULDNT cos i was too busy looking after my son, who by the way, doesnt seem so cute when hes being sick at 3am)..
i really dont want to sound harsh. i dont mean to. all im saying is the truth. as i saw someone say earlier on, not all pregnancys have a "happy ending" if you like. 2 years ago, i got pregnant for the first time, and EVERYTHING was going fine. honestly. everything. and then i went into labour at 25 weeks and had to give birth to my dead baby. now i KNOW you wont understand how hard it is and i KNOW it doesnt happen to everyone. but it DOES happen. i was younger than you then, but i dont think age has much to do with it if im honest. it can happen to anyone, i know. but it is a lot harder to deal with, the younger you are - obviously.. 
i turned sixteen in july, and NOW i have a nine month old son who of course i love more than anything. but i had never felt.. so absolutley heartshatteringly close to dying when he was born at 28 weeks and i was told to be "prepared" to see him die. prepared? :| i personally think thats a stupid thing to say.. now im going on a bit but if you want to bother reading this then you can. my whole world revolves around him, i have to think of him before i do anything. literally. i know it may look nice and pretty and you probably dont mind the prospect of changing nappies and cleaning up sick. but i think whoever it was that brought up the idea that not all babys are healthy is the most truthful. nobody thinks of that. but you have to when its your own child. and now im pregnant again (no, it wasnt planned) and i wouldnt (and couldnt) change it for the world, and i dont know how anyone could. im already in majorrrr pain, but id go through 50 times worse for any child of mine. although id rather not go through it atall. 
and now to make things better their "father" wants nothing to do with just ONE of his children, and expects me to be fine with it. and you know what. no. i dont have time for that. i love him but i have to love my kids more. 
and i must seem like a real crap mother right now. i have gone on for ages, and im sorry. but please do, take the time to add me if you need someone to talk to. ill try fit you in :dohh:
im honestly not TRYING to sound horrible, although i know i probably do. 
i only said alot because i will do _anything_ to stop someone making the same mistakes i have. (that sounded bad too)
lots of lovee, Kerry - xo :flower:


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

go kerry! well said babe :) x


----------



## sarah0108

well said kerry babe x


----------



## luxe191919

Well said Kerry!


----------



## sarah0108

IWntaBaby said:
 

> Just got through all the messages, and I have NO idea how to reply in this thing, but yeah, I get how hard it can be (*And I never said I was TRYING, I just said I wanted a baby, I got the contraceptive implant to STOP me trying*)
> My initial plan was to wait until I was 25 max ad have children when I was married, but I don't know, I just can't stop the feelings I'm having. I'm going to mosey on over to WTTers and see whats going on.
> 
> With all respect, the people who were nicer about it, got the point through ALOT better than the rants.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. J.x

maybe if you said this in the first post, people wouldnt have jumped to conclusions. x


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Girl u r CRAZY!!!!!!! I was 19 while pregnant and it wasn't even planned! At 15 your still breaking the law by having sex and that laws not there just for fun. Having a baby is by far the hardest thing I've ever dedicated my time too! The pressure on your mental/ physical and emotional state is life changing. At 15 I was just getting into the stride of having fun. NOT wishing my life away with a child!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I feel bad now was I too harsh??
xx


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

no your werent hun ^ :) x


----------



## Panda_Ally

Well said everyone!! Aidens mummy u werent too harsh sheetheart...
I think like all other young mummies, i wish there was a way of making all the 'i want a baby' teen brigade realise how hard reality is and its not just like having a doll you can dress up.... Feels like talking to a brick wall sometimes!!!


----------



## KerryanneJ09

i dont feel bad at all? maybe im a heartless bitch :L 
or maybe i just dont want yet another 15 year old becoming a mum when she doesnt need to be.. 
:(


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

KerryanneJ09 said:


> *i dont feel bad at all? maybe im a heartless bitch :L *
> or maybe i just dont want yet another 15 year old becoming a mum when she doesnt need to be..
> :(

Yeah you heartless bitch :rofl:

If you were heartless you would have offered to put holes in condoms for her :rofl:because you wont care if a girl our age or younger has to struggle to look after her child

But you did so it showed you do have a heart. Tough love

Panda ally i'm such a softie and care to much which is probs why I'm going to be a nurse :rofl: I bet your a softie too us nurses in training (me soon) will probs learn to toughen up one day
xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I feel this thread may take a turn in the wrong direction and have decided to lock it.
Babyandbump in no way encourage teenage pregancies, especially to 15 year olds and I feel the advice given on this thread is now enough for her to make her own decision on before it turns into a debate.
:flower:


----------

